# Swiss Army Ambassador XL Handwind



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

This is the version with the blue dial and blue strap.
Stolen out of a UPS parcel enroute from San Francisco to St. Louis just before July 1st.
Brand new but without outer box.


----------



## CamMan (Apr 4, 2008)

SydneyDan said:


> This is the version with the blue dial and blue strap.
> Stolen out of a UPS parcel enroute from San Francisco to St. Louis just before July 1st.
> Brand new but without outer box.


Do you have a serial number?


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

Unfortunately not. I never got to lay eyes on this one.
Anyway, UPS and the seller were both very honorable and refunded the cost to me. 
I hope whoever has got it chokes on it...


----------



## ericchae (Jan 13, 2009)

Same thing happened to me when I sold a Tag Heuer last December. The Buyer recieved a different package then what I origally sent and when he opened it the watch was missing and the thief left the box and links inside. UPS refunded the money.


----------

